# Wiederanlauf verhindern bei Spannungsrückkehr



## dentech (12 April 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich hoffe das passt zum Thema.

Wir haben einige Maschinen die durch Schalter und nicht durch Taster eingeschaltet werden. Die Maschinen haben keine SPS. Wie kann ich jetzt am einfachsten verhindern dass nach Spannungswiederkehr die Maschine wieder anläuft. Brauche ich ein Not-Aus Schaltgerät? Ich wollte bei den Maschinen sowieso den Not-Aus nachrüsten.

Tschö dennis


----------



## M-Ott (12 April 2012)

Motorschutzschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser sollten genau den Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2012)

Ansonsten statt Schalter zwei Taster (Ein/Aus) und Relais/Schütz mit Selbsthaltung dazu.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2012)

die Taster können natürlich auch zusätzlich zum Schalter rein.


----------



## dentech (13 April 2012)

Wir wollen jetzt den PKZM01-6,3 einsetzen mit dem E(Z)-PKZ0 und einem Unterspannungsauslöser. Wie muss ich das Ding denn in der Schaltung einplanen, müssen Motorschutzschalter nicht vor dem Stern-Dreieck-Schalter in die Zuleitung eingebaut werden? Und auf welchen Strom muss ich ihn einstellen?

Tschö dennis


----------



## Boeby (17 April 2012)

Hallo dentech,

Der Motorschutzschalter muss zwingend vor Deine Stern/Dreieck-Kombination, da er sonst keine Schutzfunktion mehr hat!
Motorschutzschalter werden immer auf den Nennstrom des zu schützenden Motors eingestellt.
Bedenke bei dem Unterspannungsauslöser, dass Du den Spannungsabgriff über einen voreilenden Hilfsschalter des PKZM01 führst, so 
kannst Du auch mit einem in Reihe geschalteten Öffner-Kontakt eines Not-Aus ein sicheres Abschalten der Energie (STO) bewirken.

MfG Boeby


----------



## RealDrive (19 April 2012)

Habe hier was von NOT-AUS und STO gelesen.

Bei allen Anlagen und Machinen gibt es einen Verantwortlichen für Sicherheit, 
der dafür sorgen muss dass es im Fehlerfall vorallem nicht zu Pesonenschäden kommt.

Diese Person kennt sich mit den gegeben Normen aus um das Risiko und die nötigen Maßnahmen zu beurteilen.

Technisch mögen diese Tipps funktionieren aber sind sie auch sicher gemäß den Normen/Vorschriften.


Gruß
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2012)

VLT_RealDrive schrieb:


> Habe hier was von NOT-AUS und STO gelesen.
> 
> Bei allen Anlagen und Machinen gibt es einen Verantwortlichen für Sicherheit,
> der dafür sorgen muss dass es im Fehlerfall vorallem nicht zu Pesonenschäden kommt.
> ...



Etwas zu viel Prosa, finde ich. 




VLT_RealDrive schrieb:


> Technisch mögen diese Tipps funktionieren aber sind sie auch sicher gemäß den Normen/Vorschriften.



Die Norm heißt:   DIN VDE 0113
Das Schlagwort: Schutz gegen selbsttätigen Wiederanlauf
Die Lösung:        Ein "normale" Selbsthaltung mit Relais mit ggf. zusätzlichem Auswertekontakt eine Unterspannungsauslösers im Leistungskreis ist völlig ausreichend.  Es muss nicht zwingend irgend ein PNOZ eingesetzt werden. Das steht nirgends. 

Frank


----------

